
My Mindshare 10-Point Declaration - jimbursch
http://blog.mymindshare.com/2006/08/my_mindshare_10.html
======
danielha
The mind sharing concept is interesting. I see an inherent flaw in the
"traditional model" that you posted:

\---

Advertiser posts ad

Consumer views ad

Advertiser pays media

\---

You missed a crucial detail: the advertiser posts the ad to the media to
publish. It's a critical detail that bridges the next step.

When a potential customer sits and views your ad for a set wage, it's much
different than encountering the ad in a targeted environment. I noticed the
targeted aspect of your service, but it's difficult to gauge its effectiveness
just yet. As an advertising medium, I'm skeptical. The concept definitely has
merit in getting something of yours read or viewed.

------
jwecker
a little bit ironic that you're advertising your site to us...

